# 6th Man Alert??



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I love his game, I never really cared to pay attention in Atl

Jason Terry is making an early bid for sixth man of the year consideration. 

His numbers: 

Opponent Min. Pts FG 3Pt Ast 
*Cleveland* 31 24 7-12 6-8 4 
*Atlanta * 33 20 7-13 1-3 6 
*Sacramento* 29 16 5-8 2-2 5 
*Houston* 36 31 11-17 2-5 5


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I am sure even mavs fans are surprised at his numbers thus far.

In 4 games, he's actually CONSISTENTLY shot over 50%. The fans all hated his inconsistency last season.

He's taking good shots and not forcing them. It was frustrating watching him constantly jack up long shots with hands in his face.

The most important change of his game..... he's actually averaging 5 dimes per game! He couldn't give us 3 per game last season, but he's clearly LOOKING these days.

Hope he keeps this up.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Most importantly he is not only accepting his new role, he actually likes coming off the bench:



> Trivia time: Do you know what happened to the last team that used Jason Terry as a sixth man?
> 
> It's actually not much of a stumper because Terry has been reminding everyone lately.
> 
> ...


I like it how they don't try to say good things about our bench from last year, there was almost no production at the end of the last season. Looking better now with Terry, Stackhouse, Hassell, Bass and hopefully a healthy Dampier when he comes back.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Most importantly he is not only accepting his new role, he actually likes coming off the bench:
> 
> 
> 
> I like it how they don't try to say good things about our bench from last year, there was almost no production at the end of the last season. Looking better now with Terry, Stackhouse, Hassell, Bass and hopefully a healthy Dampier when he comes back.


Did you purposely leave out the "other" JHo?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Did you purposely leave out the "other" JHo?


:thumbdown:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> :thumbdown:


:lol: I echo that sentiment. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> Looking better now with Terry, Stackhouse, Hassell, Bass and hopefully a healthy Dampier when he comes back.


That's a powerful lineup in itself. If they can hold it together (barring injuries)for the season, it could be a long post season run.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> That's a powerful lineup in itself. If they can hold it together (barring injuries)for the season, it could be a long post season run.


Without being too optimistic, the bench looks it is coming to life again. At the end of last year and in the playoffs everyone was worn out, Dampier was injured, Stack was really the only one who would come into the game and give a lift. Buckner and Croshere were horrible and never lived up to the expectations to fill their role.

Anyone remember Kevin Willis ? We had to sign him as a backup, looking back this was probably a scream of desperation.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> That's a powerful lineup in itself. If they can hold it together (barring injuries)for the season, it could be a long post season run.


Alright....

I'll ask the same question yet again. Are you including the "other" JHo in the above statement?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Seriously though, when healthy, we'd have:

Devin Harris, Eddie Jones, Josh Howard, Dirk, Diop

Barea, Jet, Stack, Bass, Damp

AND... Hassell, George, Juwan Howard.

That's depth! WAY better than last year.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

You need to move up Hassell in your depth chart :azdaja:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> You need to move up Hassell in your depth chart :azdaja:


To..... where?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Replace him with Eddie Jones


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

1 - Devin, Barea
2 - Jones, JET
3 - JHo, Stack, Hassell, George
4 - Dirk, Bass, Juwan Howard, Fazekas (Bass is the #1 back-up is my book!)
5 - Diop, Damp


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Wait... is Hassell more a 2 or 3?

Is he like Stack that can swing G-F?

EDIT: *Hassell plays 3, but Jones plays 2 and 3.*


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Replace him with Eddie Jones


There is no way Eddie Jones doesn't start. As much as I hate to say this about any ex-Heat, Jones was a GREAT pick-up. He played GREAT hustle defense on T-Mac.

Without Eddie Jones, T-Mac would have had lit up Dallas for 50+ points.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Wait... is Hassell more a 2 or 3?
> 
> Is he like Stack that can swing G-F?


He can play the 2 and 3, doesn't really matter because his job remains the same. 

If Avery plays JHo2 over Bass you need to intervene ...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> There is no way Eddie Jones doesn't start. As much as I hate to say this about any ex-Heat, Jones was a GREAT pick-up. He played GREAT hustle defense on T-Mac.
> 
> Without Eddie Jones, T-Mac would have had lit up Dallas for 50+ points.


Seriously, I think he will be fine for the first half of the season, but I doubt he has enough left in the tank to be the starter come March or the playoffs. It's important to rely on Hassell early, he needs to get minutes.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Seriously, I think he will be fine for the first half of the season, but I doubt he has enough left in the tank to be the starter come March or the playoffs. It's important to rely on Hassell early, he needs to get minutes.


What kind of production are you looking for out of Hassell?

You have that much faith in Hassell?

From what I could see last night, he was good for 6 PF's.....

I don't know if you remember, but it was at the end of 2nd quarter. Dallas was down 1 but had possession of the ball. Whoever had the shot missed it, and offensive rebound went to Hassell. He had open look from roughly 10 ft, but he missed. That deflated the entire arena full of fans standing and cheering.

Imagine:

The game is on the line.... down 1 point.... seconds on the clock.... crowd is cheering.... you get the ball with open look at the basket.... you shoot..... AND *YOU MISS*!

THAT was enough to tell me a lot about a player.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

He is supposed to hit the open jumper, but he won't get the ball with the game on the line. I think he is a really good defender and with Eddie Jones not being a young gun anymore, he needs to cut into his minutes. I just don't have enough faith in Jones to believe that he will be a starter come playoff time.


----------

